

Huffington Post Lawsuit related to NYT Pay Wall - Same bad misconception - chrissaad
http://blog.areyoupayingattention.com/2011/04/nyt-paywall-huffpo-lawsuit-symptoms-of-the-same-misconception/

======
nicholealbright
Very good points in here.

